# What is your dog's favorite snack?



## frogjames (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello, My girlfriend and I recently (in the last few days) got a 1 year old german shepard. One of our goals has been to find a snack for him that is nutritious that he is also crazy about in order to make his crate a more enjoyable place It would be nice for it to not be super costly as well. So far we have been giving him animal crackers for training purposes, and peanut butter in his kong toy, both of which he seems to like; however when we try to comfort him in his crate or if we try to reward him after emptying in the correct spot, he seems to just drop his snack out of anxiety or focus on something else. Based on some light research, we have been thinking about trying turkey hot dogs, carrots apples. As you can see, we are trying to be cheap, however dont hesitate to tell me if I need to purchase treats MADE SPECIFICALLY FOR dogs. Feel free to throw out any snack that you can think of. Thanks!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Just today I made mine a frozen snack. It's plain yogurt, peanut butter and bananas mixed together with a biscuit as the stick. Freeze it, pop it out of Dixie cup and they loved it. You can also freeze it in ice cube trays.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=213610&stc=1&d=1401671386


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Any raw trimmings from meat which you might normally throw away....the carrots and apples sound great.....I'd be tempted to pass on the turkey dogs...only because of all the adjuncts....but a little probably isn't bad....

My opinion would suggest ...as far as "super costly"...you probably can find numerous other better more enjoyable treats than prepackaged treats for dogs...it's a huge industry with wonderful ad campaigns which target owners who are sold on their "stuff"...it already sounds like you are doing better than buying into their overpriced crap....good for you.

SuperG


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

Rabbit fresh caught


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

I would avoid the animal crackers. Grains are just not natural for any dog to eat any very processed with fillers. I'm actually about to frustrate some liver. My dogs in the past have loved that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine loves frozen carrots, apples, berries of all kinds, sugar snap peas, peanut butter, frozen apple sauce, cheese bits....I really just ended up buying random things at various points and tested each one out to see if he liked them. Cheerios are another one he loves. Super low calorie training treats, quick to eat, and he doesn't fill up on them.

Some things, like the cheerios or apple sauce may not be the healthiest for him due to grains/sugar etc, but I figure I don't eat perfect 100% of the time either. If I can stuff my face with some Oreos every now and then, I can begrudge my pup some Cheerios.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Carrots and apples, sometimes with peanut butter.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Carrots would be top of the list. But peanut butter, hotdogs, and cheese are very high as well

All treats are given in moderation


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Chicken feet.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Homemade dried liver treats. Cheap, cheap, cheap.

Boil until no longer bloody. Dry off and cut into little chunks. Bake in slow oven (275-300 F.degree) in a single layer on a foil or parchment lined baking sheet until nice and dry. Store in freezer or refrigerator.

The broth from boiling makes for a nice topper for kibble or freeze in ice cube trays for snacks.

I've heard cautions about too much liver but the pieces are really small and we only use for training.
Lynn & Traveler


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Dog crack... I mean cheese whiz(bacon flavor). Not the healthiest, but it gets his attention.


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

Girth said:


> Chicken feet.


Same. We buy chicken feet in bulk at the asian grocery store, cut off the claws and dehydrate them. Revy can't get in her crate fast enough when she knows she's getting a chicken foot.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bananas!! Titan will sit at my feet and stare with those big brown eyes until I give him some of my banana. LOL he cracks me up. I have never had a dog that like fresh foods like that.

I also do frozen rib bones.. pickt he animal, ours are usually lamb, beef, or pork depending on what's on sale. I freeze them and when I want him to have a treat he gets one on a towel to devour. 

Now this one is a dog food, BUT we use it as treats.. Natural Balance Food rolls in any of the flavors. It is Titan's crack for training. I cut it up into small training treats bag them and freeze them. I take out bags as I need them.

Animal crackers don't sound any worse than the other dog biscuits that have fillers, so I would say limit those like you would dog biscuits anyways. 

Oh and cheese.. one of Titan's faves.. string cheese, cheddar cheese, mozarella cheese, you name it.. it's a show stopper


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

Also when I trim the horses hoves They love these


----------

